# Opinions ? Walther p22



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

I was handling a Walther p22 yesterday and thought it would be a good plinker.
Any opinions ?


----------



## Action (Jan 17, 2012)

Go with the colt / umerex 1911. I have both and the colt is awesome. It also functions better if you are planning to use a supressor.


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

not trying to be forum police or anything, but if you post it in the other firearm section more people might see this post.


----------



## thedudeabides (Jan 17, 2012)

Never shot one, but I cannot imagine a finer .22 made than the ruger MK III 22/45 (or any other mark series pistol). They are just awesome IMHO :thumbup:


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

I almost bought one myself. A buddy of mine had one and said that it was very accurate and a good gun for the money.


----------



## ZombieKiller (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm slightly biased to the MK series pistols from Ruger, as well. I have a MK 1 with a 5" bull barrel that's an absolute tack driver.

That being said, since your question is about Walthers, I've shot them...but never owned one. They seem to shoot well, and are pretty dern accurate.


----------



## deckhand (Nov 8, 2008)

ZombieKiller said:


> I'm slightly biased to the MK series pistols from Ruger, as well. I have a MK 1 with a 5" bull barrel that's an absolute tack driver.
> 
> That being said, since your question is about Walthers, I've shot them...but never owned one. They seem to shoot well, and are pretty dern accurate.


What he said! :yes:


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

The P22 is fun to shoot and is an accurate little gun, but I wish the grip was longer or they made an extension. Other than that, I can't complain. It's more accurate than my Mosquito, but not as accurate as my Buckmark. It's fun for plinking and I've never had a problem with any ammo. The Mosquito was very picky on the ammo. I had to change the spring out and only shoot high velocity rounds for it to feed.


----------



## saku39 (May 11, 2010)

the p22 is made of POT METAL (slide) i simply cant own a gun with a slide made of that, unless its a $50 jennings

that alone makes it a throw-away gun, i sold mine in favor of a buckmark


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

sold mine , it jammed a lot but it may have just been the remington ammo it did not like.
just bought a ruger and it eats everything


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

MikeH said:


> not trying to be forum police or anything, but if you post it in the other firearm section more people might see this post.


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Good point,...my bad.


----------



## sureline (Oct 19, 2007)

never shot one ,have owned the ruger when i was in texas sand it didn't like. Just bought a uno beretta and love it for the money 239.00 it will drive tacks.


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

i own one and have put thousands of rounds through it. it jammed a lot on me when i bought the cheapest shitty ammo i could find from walmart. i now spend a couple dollars more per box (or 500+ rounds) and have not had any problems since the switch.

it's a cool looking gun and fits my hand well. it's not the easiest gun in the world to reassemble but if you're not doing it in the field under fire, who cares. it's not that bad.

if all you're looking for is something cheap to shoot, i wouldn't spend any extra money on the walther. but in the long run it is not THAT much more expensive, and it DOES look pretty sweet...


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

If feels good, shoots good...Ive got 1 in OD green and LOVE it!!!! I use good ammo and haven't had many issues at all! I also have the Walther Laser fer them late night tank opossum hunting excursions!!!!


----------



## waxedfish (Feb 5, 2009)

I love mine but for the first 500 round run CCI Mini Mags thru it. After that you can just about run anything you want :thumbup:. Mine eats anything i put thru it


----------



## Caique (Oct 8, 2009)

There is a tiny lip on the feed ramp of the few I have looked at that will jam some types of ammo....think any bullet that came even close to having a squared off end jammed. With very minor and very careful dremel work followed by a polish mine now feeds anything and has yet to blow up in my hand. There is a free guide online describing what to do (Walther p22 bible). Do at your own discretion of course.

Other than that it is fine for everyday plinking, but I would rather own a ruger or a browning


----------



## Neo (Sep 27, 2011)

I love mine. I've ran a few thousand rounds through it with no problems. Just don't use cheap ammo.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I forgot to mention...Don't use the slide lock! I REPEAT: DO NOT USE THE SLIDE LOCK!!!!!!!:no::no::no:

2X's I forgot I had mine locked, then in a hurry tried to jack 1 in.....ooooops:001_huh: off to S&W it had to go!!!! It locks up the gun and takes a gunsmith to fix it!!! S&W does it fer free except of course shipping...


----------



## Exzility (Jan 26, 2012)

The Walther P22 is a great little pistol. It has pretty decent accuracy one you get use to how the gun feels. I was shooting mine in the backyard one day at some targets 5 to 15 yards away and popped a squirrel that ran into my shooting area at about 12 yards. Only issue was about 1/500 times a bullet wouldn't chamber.


----------



## archer-1 (Feb 4, 2009)

I love mine, never had any problems with it. I bought it used from a forum member. Never had a slide lock problem either and use it all the time. As far as accurite....I hit a bumble bee flying in front of the target butt on the range at Jays on a $5 bet that I couldnt(so I got witness and the 5 bucks). Had a Gemtec suppressor installed at that time....


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

*opinions*

Thanks to everyone who pitched their views. 
Sounds like a good plinker, but I have decided to go with either a Browning Buckmark or a Ruger .
Anybody have one they want to sell ?


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

MikeH said:


> not trying to be forum police or anything, but if you post it in the other firearm section more people might see this post.


Where should this have been posted? Seems to be right to me?


----------

